# Things That Bug You...



## SlySniper (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey,

Here are some things that bug me...

*Cola that costs $.10 more than I have in my pocket. *








*When people forget a little thing called punctuation and spelling.*







Thanks for looking!


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 23, 2005)

hehe!
Here's what bugged me today...  biting a seed in a "seedless" clementine!  

*Link gone *


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 23, 2005)

BubblePixel said:
			
		

> hehe!
> Here's what bugged me today... biting a seed in a "seedless" clementine!


 
LAWL! :lmao: :lmao:   Or a "seedless" watermelon.


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 24, 2005)

Another thing that bugs me is when my printer is not cooperating.






It always leaves a small white strip on the left side of all the pictures I print.


----------

